# Tornado Showers



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I will not go so far as to suggest a shower unit could double as a safe room. Now, with the disclaimer out of the way...

The center of the only thing left in this neighborhood after last May's tornado was a Bath Fitter shower unit we installed 12 years ago. I remember it specifically because the lady of the house wanted a grab bar near the floor to rest her foot on while shaving her legs. Now we have corner shelves that go to the floor with a foot rest built in. 

Several years ago our mobile display units survived a tornado that hit the home show venue we were at for the weekend. After wiping down the dirt and trash, they were just fine. Last year our showroom did not fair as well and it was a total loss. Just got moved back in a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. I'm glad I don't live in tornado alley. Feel bad for the folks when I see this stuff on the news. Little to no warning with twisters. At least with a hurricane here in FL, we get some advance warnings.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Wow. I'm glad I don't live in tornado alley. Feel bad for the folks when I see this stuff on the news. Little to no warning with twisters. At least with a hurricane here in FL, we get some advance warnings.


I'm with you. I cannot even begin to comprehend that kind of devastation. 

I guess it would be in poor taste to use that in your marketing pieces?  Kinda cool though to have seen your shower standing none-the-less.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

For as many showers still standing, there is 100 times more disappeared. I'll take my chances underground....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> For as many showers still standing, there is 100 times more disappeared. I'll take my chances underground....


Underground is the ONLY place to be during these storms.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe you should add Lexan shower doors...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Depending in your grip and stripper pole might work.....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Depending in your grip and stripper pole might work.....


that would make it a flag pole.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It worked in Twister with the well pipe, sorta the same thing as a stripper pole :laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Underground is the ONLY place to be during these storms.


Or Arizona


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Oklahoma City is in for a rough night. I know some great people who live in the area.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn..this was close and messy. Lotz of damage in high populous areas but no reports of MIA's yet. 9" of rain in 2 hours and still coming down. I haven't seen it this wet, this quick in all my born-put-togethers.

Bridgecreek just southwest of OKC got hammered with two rounds of twisters today. They took a mile wide shellacking in May 1999. It's really tragic for those folks for sure. Salt on the wound is an exotic animal refuge took a hit. Just got word the big cats have all been re-secured and accounted for.

Hopefully as the sun rises tomorrow, the losses will be restricted to stuff and not souls.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> 9" of rain in 2 hours and still coming down. I haven't seen it this wet, this quick in all my born-put-togethers.



Have you got the ark seaworthy yet?


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

My hat is off to you guys in the Tornado zone !! I really don't know how you guys can do it. I would be changing my underwear every time one came.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

We just built a new ICF home (Retirement) and was able to add a safe room for $700.00 extra. May never need it but makes a guy feel better. Everything on one level, not a step in the house or even a curb on the shower. Can't stub my toe anymore.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update. 

Have you heard from Desert Okie?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard from Desert Okie?



Haven't heard from him. 

Spoke to Will and Plumberman. They were high & dry.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Here in Tulsa suburbs, I can remember several yrs ago, every spring we would get a couple or more of twisters touch ground but now last 5 or so yrs its been dead. Its weird that I think its kinda exciting and at the same time scary when we use to get them all the time, that I miss it. Call me weird but I do miss that felling. 
I don't like what people suffer from them. Its sad to see and that part I don't miss.
Just seems like tornado's have moved farther east. More common in Missouri and Illinois it looks like now.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The Tornado that hit Bridge Creek just missed me, I'm in Newcastle and it went right by me. I thought it was a mile away, but it was closer than that. No damage atleast, but the SOB knock off about 100 or apples and snapped one of my oaks


----------

